# Advice Needed - Single Coil RTA



## Trevz88 (25/3/19)

Good Day People

I'm hoping that somebody can help me. I'm seeking advice on what the best single coil RTA i could get?
It would be for a small mod. In my case now, Vaporesso Tarot Baby.
I currently got a Dead Rabbit RTA, when setting it up as a single coil it doesn't seem to perform great. (Maybe its just how I'm building it,...wicking? i don't know) So i figured that perhaps a dedicated single coil RTA would work best. The Dead Rabbit i would keep to use on my dual battery setup (Smoant Ranker)

Currently what i been considering is the Kylin mini and the revolver. Not sure what else is out there that is worth while.

Please Help!
TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dvarw-rta-dl-from-khw-mods-in-hungary.t47259/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/3/19)

The Revolver is a nice RTA but wicking is difficult. Mine leaked every time after trying several different wicking techniques

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (25/3/19)

There's a veritable plethora of single coilers available. Zeus, Intake, Serpent, Juggerknot Mini to name a few. There's also the Dvarw at the higher end of the scale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (25/3/19)

Thumbs up for the Gear RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (25/3/19)

@Trevz88 I guess it depends on your budget.
Dvarw DL, Juggerknot Mini, Gear, Wasp Nano

My Dvarw has been on the shelf for a month now, waiting impatiently for my glass tank part. (Yes, I only have one Dvarw )
In the meantime the JuggMini has taken the primary task if satisfying my vape needs. No complaints.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (25/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Thumbs up for the Gear RTA



For ease of use and setting up, looks/size and purchase price you can’t go wrong with the Gear RTA. Not so sure if it will fit on the Vaporesso Tarrot Mod as the Gear RTA is 24mm.

Also worth checking out is the newly released Oumier Wasp Nano RTA, 23mm tank and some reviewers say the flavour is great. Rob Fisher got one and did a short review saying the flavour is nice on this tank.

So for me it’s between the Gear RTA or Wasp Nano RTA for affordability, easy to coil and wick plus descent flavour Single Coil RTA’s.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trevz88 (26/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> For ease of use and setting up, looks/size and purchase price you can’t go wrong with this RTA. Not so sure if it will fit on the Vaporesso Tarrot Mod as the Gear RTA is 24mm.
> 
> Also worth checking out is the newly released Oumier Wasp Nano RTA, 23mm tank and some reviewers say the flavour is great. Rob Fisher got one and did a short review saying the flavour is nice on this tank.
> 
> So for me it’s between the Gear RTA or Wasp Nano RTA for affordability, easy to coil and wick plus descent flavour Single Coil RTA’s.


The tarot baby fits 25mm at max. I been using dead rabbit rta, overhang is maybe like half a mm. Really got to stare at it for a while to notice it. 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trevz88 (26/3/19)

Thanks to all who contributed. I ended up getting the kylin mini. Its working great. I was close to going for the wasp nano rta... But the capacity was always bothering me. 

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

Glad you got sorted @Trevz88, the Kylin Mini is good tank all be it slightly older then some of the tanks mentioned, I really liked the airflow on this RTA. Looks wasn’t for me though.

Atleast you got some good example of single coil RTAs for future reference should be keen on adding to your collection.

And do keep a watchful eye on the classifieds, there are often such good deals on brand new vape gear and in general the sellers have gear that is in top condition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trevz88 (27/3/19)

I know some forum members believe in "Pictures... Or it did not happen"  haha






Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (27/3/19)

It’s a cute Mini Mod setup, that’s my cup of tea right there, the smaller the better. 

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trevz88 (27/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> It’s a cute Mini Mod setup, that’s my cup of tea right there, the smaller the better.
> 
> Happy vaping!


Yip. Enjoy the small set up for when on the move. Built in battery makes it convenient, plus an hour or so for a full charge. When at home I pull out the heavy artillery. Lol... Smoant Ranker with digiflavor aura rda or dead rabbit rta.





Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (28/3/19)

Congrats @Trevz88 
Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/3/19)

Congrats.
Yes a man needs two mods while you ironing all that laundry

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------

